# Where can i watch operas online?



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking for a good website that streams operas with English subtitles.
What is the best site? Is there a free one?
Many thanks


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

There's the Met On Demand that offers a pretty substantial catalog of performances and operas. You can get a 7 day free trial.

You can also find full operas with subtitles on Youtube from time to time, and there is a thread in the Opera section where you can watch some:

FULL Operas with English Subtitles


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you for your help.
The Met on demand seems like a solid choice, But the money is a bit of an obstacle for me at the moment (Still, I am a musician  )
I guess I will search on youtube. Is there really no other site?


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Just doing some browsing and I came across The Opera Platform that does offer free streaming of operas from European stages. However their selection is rather limited, they only have a handful of operas available to watch.

I also came across Digital Theatre that has some productions from Glyndebourne, the Royal Opera House and Opera North available for rent for fairly cheap (3.99 per opera). But again they don't have a huge collection as of yet.

But between those resources you should be able to watch some great operas!


----------

